# my girlfriend says i need help



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

well,most of the snow is melted here,and i havent used my 8526 Ariens in almost a month,so i go out in my garage and fire it up and let her run for a little while.and then i have to crack open a cold one.im sitting there looking at my Ariens idling,drinking a cold Michelob,and my girlfriend comes out sees me,and just shakes her head...i guess they just dont understand...


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

women...


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey, sometimes you just got to check stuff... If it will start when needed, the oil level, is the beer cold enough. Sometimes, things have leaks, that need to be monitored.... Thats my story.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Comes with the territory...lol


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Well your screen name is "i hate the packers" so yes, you need help.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

Well, some checking is required to make sure they work when needed. So you're in good shape there.

However, the Pack just beat the Lions for the Division championship - even with a wounded quarterback! So you might hate 'em but apparently they don't give at rat's behind what you think.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

The sound of small engines idling, fresh exhaust fumes, cold beer. What could be finer.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Maybe your girlfriend prefers a shovel... So let her use one but don't give up your vigilance, beer must be drank and all engines must be started.


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

Look guys, this entire forum is about folks that have a thing about snowblowers... SNOWBLOWERS!

His girlfriend is right.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Mine told me to get a project, then she complained that I was always in the garage.


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

Tell her to get back in the house and finish cooking dinner  J/K

Honestly, I have been married a very long time and can pass one piece of advice on, they will never understand men.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Project was a 1959 Corvette restoration. Once I had it almost finished, somebody wanted it more than me. When the stack of hundred dollar bills fell over I sold it. Don't know if I made or lost money on the deal I never kept track. Wasn't the purpose of the project, had fun while it lasted, took me 10 years to finish. Car is now in Texas. Woman is still bitching about it because she never got to ride in it. Also wasn't the purpose of the project.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Did you ever think that maybe....... just maybe....... all she wanted was a bier?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you hate the Packers so much how come you have a snow blower made in Packer land


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

My wife is troubled by the fact that she can't pull her minivan into the garage because my two stage snow blower sitting on her old yoga mat, covered with bed linens and a king size comforter is occupying the space.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Coby7 said:


> Project was a 1959 Corvette restoration. Once I had it almost finished, somebody wanted it more than me. When the stack of hundred dollar bills fell over I sold it. Don't know if I made or lost money on the deal I never kept track. Wasn't the purpose of the project, had fun while it lasted, took me 10 years to finish. Car is now in Texas. Woman is still bitching about it because she never got to ride in it. Also wasn't the purpose of the project.


I feel for ya 
I was thinking about getting out the Vette on Christmas Day just to say I did. Worked on a wall unit I'm building and after getting some staining done, came up stairs and it started to drop freezing rain so that was off. So then planned on the weekend, of course we got about 4" of snow, so instead of firing up the Vette I fired up the blowers (one for in front and one for the alley by the garage). It wasn't as good as driving the Vette (or T-Bird) but was fun none the less to blow out a few of the neighbors walks and driveways.
Now they're talking about a potential -20 degree front coming in so getting the cars out is off, likely till spring if it ever comes. 

One of these days I need to get on those other blowers that need some TLC.

You could always get another blower or two and start them in stereo.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

imagine what she is going to say when you pick up another snowblower


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

ih8thepackers said:


> well,most of the snow is melted here,and i havent used my 8526 Ariens in almost a month,so i go out in my garage and fire it up and let her run for a little while.and then i have to crack open a cold one.im sitting there looking at my Ariens idling,drinking a cold Michelob,and my girlfriend comes out sees me,and just shakes her head...i guess they just dont understand...





db9938 said:


> Hey, sometimes you just got to check stuff... If it will start when needed, the oil level, is the beer cold enough. Sometimes, things have leaks, that need to be monitored.... Thats my story.


 Life is good 
Where in the Adirondacks ? I've got a camp in the south west corner of the park. 
My wife has finally given up asking why . She just plans on me being there most of the time from the start of early bear season ( mid September) through the end of regular big game season ( first week of December ). 
I do stop by and visit home now and again , but a couple three days at a time and then I'm back to camp


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Just yesterday, my wife said that she's going to shove the snowblower up my *^$$*! 

If given the choice, I prefer the disassembled one


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Better lube up!!!


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

classiccat said:


> Just yesterday, my wife said that she's going to shove the snowblower up my *^$$*!


That's precisely why manufacturers have added a warning label to, "Keep Hands Away From Chute"


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Better lube up!!!


I used a lot of penetrating oil


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

1894,im near Lake George,hey Kiss4afrog,i had to disinfect the whole snowblower before i used it..,no more packer cooties on it now...lol


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

My GF thinks I'm a little batty about it but not too bad. She has seen how much I like tinkering and how well it clears the driveway.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

This thread is going south... :drumroll: :cymbalcrash:

Just so you know, girlfriends can do worse. They can marry you.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

just ask them why they need a million shoes and outfits.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Time travel... 1967. I remember mom bitchen out dad about a snow-thingy. How could you spend all that money...blah bla

He still has it, and the whiney yack hole, my mother. Guess what... they still have each other and the thrower.


----------



## HowOldIsYourChurch (Mar 12, 2014)

Am I the only woman who gets it?? I own three snowblowers!


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

HowOldIsYourChurch said:


> Am I the only woman who gets it?? I own three snowblowers!


Are you married? If so, do you have any sisters?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

HowOldIsYourChurch said:


> Am I the only woman who gets it?? I own three snowblowers!


Nope, mine goes along with my quirks too.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

HowOldIsYourChurch said:


> Am I the only woman who gets it?? I own three snowblowers!


Wow! you're a rare bread, are you single, is there anymore like you?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

HowOldIsYourChurch said:


> Am I the only woman who gets it?? I own three snowblowers!


And that's a problem? 
One for in front of the house, one for the alley and one for light snow. Makes perfect sense to me. 

I looked the other day, my count is 6 at the moment, so I don't see a problem here.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

wdb said:


> Just so you know, girlfriends can do worse. They can marry you.



Not so far!!!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

You don't have to marry them, just wait a while....

Reminds me me of a little Ralphy joke.

LITTLE RALPHY ON MATH 


A teacher asks her class, 'If there are 5 birds sitting on a fence and you shoot one of them, how many will be left?' 
She calls on little Ralphy.


He replies, 'None, they will all fly away with the first gunshot.'


The teacher replies, 'The correct answer is 4, but I like your thinking..'


Then little RALPHY says, 'I have a question for YOU.


There are 3 women sitting on a bench having ice cream:


One is delicately licking the sides of the triple scoop of ice cream.
The second is gobbling down the top and sucking the cone.


The third is biting off the top of the ice cream.
Which one is married?'


The teacher, blushing a great deal, replied, 'Well, I suppose the one that's gobbled down the top and sucked the cone.'


To which Little RALPHY replied, 'The correct answer is 'the one with the wedding ring on,' but I like your thinking.'


----------



## hallm (Feb 9, 2014)

My wife has finally figured me out.  I research the crap out of something that 90% of the time results in a purchase 2 to 3 months down the road. 

By the time the purchase is made, she is just happy to hear the end of it..... until the research starts for the next item!!!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

hallm said:


> My wife has finally figured me out.  I research the crap out of something that 90% of the time results in a purchase 2 to 3 months down the road.
> 
> By the time the purchase is made, she is just happy to hear the end of it..... until the research starts for the next item!!!



I'm glad that I am not the only one.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

my GF doesn't live with me so she has no say in what I buy but she watches what I buy to see if she might have a need for it. at first she wanted a powerlite so I got her a powerliteE. after I got my 521E she really liked it so I got her one then sold her powerliteE and got her a 2450E. its not always a good thing though, when I got my first Goldwing back in '07 I rode over to show her and the first words out of her mouth " where's mine "
I got her one in November of '07


----------



## HowOldIsYourChurch (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes, I'm married with sons & none of the men in my life get it. Funny how that is!


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

The big litmus test when I was dating before I met my wife was inviting her over to my house and gauging her reaction to my kitchen. To me, it says "home".

She fell in love with my kitchen the moment she saw it. That was the first sign that she was a keeper 

To me, rebuilding things and having them regain their purpose is what makes me tick. Tonight we'll be leaving the 46" LCD TV off and watching the ball drop on a 1949 RCA 9T241 TV with a 10" screen that I fully restored. Now THAT's love!


----------

